# GHRP-6 Info



## GMO (Jul 27, 2011)

Found this info on another site and thought it was worth posting:

*GHRP-6 (Growth Hormone Releasing Peptide) Dose:

*Light:    50mcg
              Common:  100mcg
              Large:  150mcg

*Growth Hormone Releasing   Peptide (GHRP-6)*  is a peptide in the growth factor   family.  It has strong effect on  the release of Human Growth Hormone (HGH) in a specific and dose-related    manner.  GHRP can be effectively used in the treatment of growth  hormone (GH)   deficiency.  Growth hormone releasing hexapeptide works  by signaling the   pituitary gland to begin growth hormone secretion.  

              Increased GH and   IGF-1 levels are highly desirable for  those looking to improve physique.  Human   growth hormone has been  known to enhance immune response and stimulate the   immune system,  particularly older subjects.  Dosed at night for anti-aging   purposes  and multiple times throughout the day for anabolism.  GHRP is often    used in conjunction with GHRH CJC-1295 (GRF 1-29) to amplify growth  hormone   pulse.  Avoid fats and carbohydrate a half hour on each side  of dosing GHRP-6.  

              Bodybuilders and athletes utilize GHRP in an   effort to  build more muscle and burn fat.  Some GHRP-6 users include it in their    post cycle therapy (PCT).   Cycling GHRP-6 in the off weeks from IGF/GH  cycles   is also becoming prevalent.  Researchers wish to kick-start  their body into   producing their own natural GH & IGF, while  gaining as if they remained on   the GH/IGF peptides.  

              GHRP-6's main use is to promote food intake by   stimulating  hunger and aid in energy metabolism.  The major side effect being a    significant increase in appetite due to a stimulating the release of  Ghrelin   (about 20 minutes post injection), a hormone released  naturally in the lining of   the stomach and increases hunger and  gastric emptying.  This is why GHRP-6 can   be used in the treatment of  cachexia (wasting), eating disorders and obesity. 

              Benefits of increased HGH levels through GHRP-6 stimulation  include:  an   increase in strength, muscle mass and body fat loss,  rejuvenation and   strengthening of joints, connective tissue and bone  mass.  Enhanced HGH   secretion also leads to the liver secreting more  IGF-1, which is thought to be   the primary anabolic mechanism of action  for Growth Hormone.

*Mixing:*  Bacteriostatic water is used for  reconstitution.  When diluted,   peptide lasts a very long time when  left alone in the refrigerator (months) 

_Example-  2.5ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 5mg GHRP  vial equates to   a 100mcg dose approximately each 2-3 marks on a U100  insulin syringe. 
              Example-  5ml(cc) bacteriostatic water per 5mg GHRP vial  equates to a 100mcg   dose approximately every 5 marks on a U100 insulin    syringe._

*Dosing:*  The saturation dose of GHRP-6 has been   determined to be around 100mcg.  More is not better in regards to this   secretalogue

              5mg GHRP  = 5,000mcg

              5,000mcg/100mcg =  50 100mcg   GHRP doses per 5mg

            GHRP-6 may be the most cost effective secretalogue   available today


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good info


----------



## MDR (Jul 27, 2011)

Great post


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 25, 2011)

Damn!  If 5 mg's is 5,000 mcg's, then the 5 mg vial I'm looking at will last a while at the large dose, and longer on the common dose.  Must read more on this.  Thanks for posting!  Big sales today happening too...


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes GMO is right boys and here at Peptide Source we have 5mg GHRP-6 at 2mg prices. So for Small Business Saturday all orders are receiving one free bottle. Yes that's right, every order today will receive one FREE bottle of GHRP-6.

www.peptidesource.com


----------



## booze (Nov 28, 2011)

will ghrp work by itself or doest it need to be stacked with others?! and one shot a day of 100mcg or more injections required per day?
cheers


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 28, 2011)

GHRP will work better with CJC no DAC and it's 100mcg 3 times daily.


----------



## booze (Nov 28, 2011)

what dose do you run  CJC and how long do the peptides last once reconstituted? Thanks!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey booze. CJC is 100mcg 3 times daily. Life of peps depends on the length of the amino chain. You'll use up the CJC before it starts to degrade.


----------



## booze (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

